# 2008 F250 stuck in 4x4 Low



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 2008 F250 5.4L gaswith the electronic 4x4. I have the 3 position selector on the dash with the selections being ( 2wd / 4x4 Hi / 4x4 low ) I put the selector in 4x4 Low and it stays in low even though I went back to 2wd, I also unlocked the manual hubs. I tried rolling the truck at a few mph as well as being stopped and switching the selector. The dash light did change from once from 4x4 low to flashing 4x4 Hi, but is still engaged in low. Any suggestions . Also how does this operate, I image thru the computer and then switches something in the transfer case? Thanks


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Idk about fords, but in one of my Chevys, I had a problem with an electronic 4x4 switch. I disconnected the battery for a few minutes & it "reset".
Good luck


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

try rolling at a couple mph put the truck in neutral while still moving and lightly apply the brake pedal. then move the selector to 4 high, it should come out of low range. good luck.
for it to com,e out you must be rolling, in neutral, and light pressure on the brake, then move the selector. Matt


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

snopushin ford;1609920 said:


> try rolling at a couple mph put the truck in neutral while still moving and lightly apply the brake pedal. then move the selector to 4 high, it should come out of low range. good luck.
> for it to com,e out you must be rolling, in neutral, and light pressure on the brake, then move the selector. Matt


I did try what you stated except with my foot on the brake. so I'll try that thanks


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

They have an electric motor that moves the shift lever on the transfer case. It could be a couple differant problems, It could just be stuck, if you get under the truck and tap on it or push on the lever with something it may move. I had this problem on an f150, or it could be a wireing issue, or the electric motor went south. Usually when an indicator light blinks it's telling you there is an electronic malfunction. If need be you should be able to go under the truck and unhook the shift motor and do it manually. At least that way you can drive it if need be.
All the manufacturers are going to this type of shift system. I hate it, I like the old mechanical type with lincage from lever to transfer case.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

update, came out of Low. It does act weird in my opinion but according to the owners manual it says you may have to wait up to 15 sec for it to disengage


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why did you go into low in the 1st place?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Plow prep trucks should all come with manual t-cases. Push button 4wd is for soccer moms


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview;1610506 said:


> Why did you go into low in the 1st place?


By accident, I think it was a bad idea when they designed switches on the dash and the blower switch is identical to the 4x4 switch


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Banksy;1610522 said:


> Plow prep trucks should all come with manual t-cases. Push button 4wd is for soccer moms


I agree, I hate that switch, I liked the manual shift much better


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They should of had people that really use 4X4 trucks look at the arrangement of the switches. I don't know how many times I have done the same thing. Turn blower up, but I shifted into 4X4. 
The truck has to be in neutral and at a stop for it to shift out or into low range. I have backed up 50 feet, then it shifts! Sometimes it takes it's good old time! I would much rather have to "Old Time lever".


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

As far as I know 2008's and up have a crazy vacume assisted 4X4 system..

My buddy's f150 just went in for some 4x4 related issues..and it was vacume related..

Might be something worth checking?

Hope it helps!?!?

RH


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you can still get mechanical 4 wheel drive. both the 2011 and the 2013 diesels have it. we will not have an electric 4 wheel truck in the yard.


----------

